# Black Pepper mill died!



## rw willy (Jan 22, 2017)

I had a Turkish brass coffee grinder for years.  Ground course & quick.  Anyway the guts broke.  Looking for a good grind and large capacity mill.  The best thing about the Turkish one is it had a end cap to receive the ground pepper than you measured out of that.  Also it kept ground pepper from getting all over the counter.

So hit my with your pepper mills.

Thanks


----------



## marctrees (Jan 22, 2017)

I got one of those years ago from a thrift store, love it.

You don't want the same type you had ?   Marc


----------



## marctrees (Jan 22, 2017)

Ah ! Now I re read, and see you said "coffee grinder"

That I guess you used for pepper.

Mine is a Greek tall one, tippy, but great otherwise.         Marc


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the one I have.

It has a burr grinder for more even grinding.


Al


----------



## rw willy (Jan 23, 2017)

I was thinking about getting a similar model.  But just looking for alternatives. 

Yes it was a coffee grinder used strictly for pepper.  And yes!  It did fall over often, one of its few downsides.

S-Al you use that for pepper?  I was looking at that last night.  Not sure I can sell the Misses on another counter space holder!

Thanks all


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

RW Willy said:


> I was thinking about getting a similar model.  But just looking for alternatives.
> 
> Yes it was a coffee grinder used strictly for pepper.  And yes!  It did fall over often, one of its few downsides.
> 
> ...


That's all I use it for, it stays in the cupboard full of peppercorns.

I grind the pepper every couple of weeks & leave it in a bowl on the counter.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2017)

I have 2 of these, one for black pepper and one for white.  They work pretty well, but will not make all of the grinds close in size like a coffee mill would.  If one of these craps out, I'll buy another, they work really well for what I do.


----------



## marctrees (Jan 24, 2017)

Cranky - I have what you have, but without the flared better less tippy base.

Otherwise , almost exactly the same.

For years, Very happy.

But I think OP wants larger volume, and possibly coarser.

Seems Al is on the right track, if electric is ok.

We use a lot of peppercorns, love it coarse.  

BIG time, Fine ground totally different,  not at ALL close.         Marc


----------

